# ADVISE PLEASE. Neighbor threatening to shoot every pigeon they see



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Ive had bird feeders for a couple years, and of course, in a neighborhood that already has an existing pigeon population, and pigeons wanting to eat too, theyve come and over time the feral flock has grown large. I love all birds my kids love them, my son wants to be an ornithologist. And yes, bc the pigeons are wonderful and endearing, I adore them. I will never refuse these precious animals and like any living thing that is despised in other places, when it finds acceptance it wants it. 
Well, my neighbors called animal control and I did tell the officer, perfectly honest, that tho she says there is an ordinance--you are violating my rights to feed birds, which is NOT illegal and no I wont discriminate against pigeons. Furthermore, it is a conviction of my faith, religious freedom to do so as I believe the bible that we are to care for Gods creation in as much as its before us to.

Nonetheless, Ive cut back, took down feeders, scattering seed much less than I was as I try to figure this out. But now bc of a personal crisis that my neighbor is dealing with, that I knew nothing about--that he has cancer, I got a hysterical text that theyre trapping all of them bc he has cancer and theyre threatening me with jail if I contiinue. So I called my neighbor to discuss rationally and make sure they know I care and will seek a HUMANE solution to see how to disperse the flock in a natural way. I Told them I will contact the bird conservation organizations to seek advice on how to humanely handle this. 
They want it done now and told me the husband went to buy a bb gun to start shooting them. I said clearly I take that as a threat seeking to intimidate coherce me. 
Im asking for anyone and everyone who has been in such a situation what to do. Right now, Im considering trapping the lot of them myself and taking them for release as far as Id need to drive to release them somewhere with natural forage, in another town. Rural away from the city. My neighbor has said he will use a bb gun to shoot any on his yard and I told him bb or not, youre threatening with a gun. 

Please fellow bird lovers and palomacy advocates, help me. Help me find a FAST solution to protect them. I am in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is just an awful situation. The town where we used to stay (I still go there once a month) I had the same situation. Pigeons I fed got poisoned. Despite all my efforts to get the neighbour prosecuted, nothing happened. After we moved, our tenant informed us the other neighbour started shooting pigeons. This stopped after I confronted them (although they denied everything).

How do your other neighbours respond to your feeding the pigeons? It will help if you get more people on your side. I don't know the laws in your country, but shooting is not allowed in a municipal area in our country. 

Contact some pigeon friendly rescue centres and get advise from them. If you are on FB: join the Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Put up a post. There are lots of members in your area and hopefully someone can give legal advise.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

mat6-26 said:


> Please fellow bird lovers and palomacy advocates, help me.


Keep faith no matter how things seem in this world. Why do you suppose that the creator who knows the end from the beginning made so many innocent doves for a world doomed to fall?

Perhaps if you were to stop feeding any birds at all in your yard, at least for a sufficient length of time, those birds might begin to look elsewhere nearby for food. Given that we're approaching fall, it's somewhat common for lawns to be re-seeded with grass seed. It might even be viewed as a "public good" were someone to scatter varieties of grass seed in areas where the cover is a bit thin, such as perhaps parks, sporting fields, the lawns of municipal buildings and so forth. "Lawn reseeding" might even be a service suitable for youngsters to offer for pay at a ridiculously low rate so that even those who are cash-strapped might yet be able to afford the service as a means of supporting the work-ethic of the kids offering the service. Of course it might take quite a lot of various grass seeds, but they are sometimes available from lawn and garden centers in bulk at reasonable prices. It's generally best to sow more grass seed than is strictly necessary given that birds often consume quite a bit of it from yards, parks, fields, and the lawns of buildings.


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marina B said:


> That is just an awful situation. The town where we used to stay (I still go there once a month) I had the same situation. Pigeons I fed got poisoned. Despite all my efforts to get the neighbour prosecuted, nothing happened. After we moved, our tenant informed us the other neighbour started shooting pigeons. This stopped after I confronted them (although they denied everything).
> 
> How do your other neighbours respond to your feeding the pigeons? It will help if you get more people on your side. I don't know the laws in your country, but shooting is not allowed in a municipal area in our country.
> 
> Contact some pigeon friendly rescue centres and get advise from them. If you are on FB: join the Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Put up a post. There are lots of members in your area and hopefully someone can give legal advise.


According to the neighbor who texted in hysterics today, 'ALL' the neighbors are mad about it. The 2 behind me and the one who texted on the side have been talking together--she said--yet none has come directly to me until she did today, but was like a psychotic with threats. 
She then told me how theyd been killing them for months already. Its is so dark so sinister I cant even comprehend this evil Im dealing with. And since Ive not seen feeders and the pigeons hang out at my house I think there may not be anyone else, at least that I know of. One neighbor a few streets over does but she also was harrassed and now leaves food at a spot somewhere else.

My best idea as of now is to trap/release a large part of the flock far away somewhere with good forage, rural. They are not safe here at all. Also for the laws here--I saw that yes, its illegal to shoot birds, if not hunting with license. 

This is so sad Im sick over it. If my only option for their safety is to catch/release, where/what type of rural area is best? What am I looking for as far as food sources, shelter, safety for them...any advice knowledge bc it may be my only option.


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Doves Witness said:


> Keep faith no matter how things seem in this world. Why do you suppose that the creator who knows the end from the beginning made so many innocent doves for a world doomed to fall?
> 
> Perhaps if you were to stop feeding any birds at all in your yard, at least for a sufficient length of time, those birds might begin to look elsewhere nearby for food. Given that we're approaching fall, it's somewhat common for lawns to be re-seeded with grass seed. It might even be viewed as a "public good" were someone to scatter varieties of grass seed in areas where the cover is a bit thin, such as perhaps parks, sporting fields, the lawns of municipal buildings and so forth. "Lawn reseeding" might even be a service suitable for youngsters to offer for pay at a ridiculously low rate so that even those who are cash-strapped might yet be able to afford the service as a means of supporting the work-ethic of the kids offering the service. Of course it might take quite a lot of various grass seeds, but they are sometimes available from lawn and garden centers in bulk at reasonable prices. It's generally best to sow more grass seed than is strictly necessary given that birds often consume quite a bit of it from yards, parks, fields, and the lawns of buildings.


That is something to consider. I may do this as well as trap release far away in rural area. I just need to get them out of the neighbors cross hairs bc according to the one neighbor today, she said it was her and the 2 behind me. All have been talking about this conspiring yet none had come to me directly. She said theyve been killing them for months. I am not sure theyd be safe bc if they didnt eat with me, they start foraging in their lawns and yards and be in danger. Terrible situ right now, dealing with such evil people with conscience or care for innocent birds. I feel urgent the way she was talking.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think she is bluffing when saying they have been killing pigeons for months. You would have noticed something. She is obviously trying to hurt you by saying this. The only solution will be to get her as calm as possible. Explain to her that you are looking into a longterm solution, but this will take time and cannot happen overnight. If she doesn't want to listen to your explanation, plse get the authorities involved (or someone from a rescue centre) to come and talk to her. A third person is not emotionally involved in this situation, and might be able to handle the confrontation easier. 

Trapping and releasing them somewhere else: What if they have babies that need feeding?


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Ive seen them turn up dead in my yard too, Im pretty sure theyve been poisoning and now bc its not getting rid of them, they are threatening shooting. I believe it about the neighbors behind me that she mentions bc they are rude. I 100% believe they are killing them and going to increase it--mainly bc they had the trapping company over yesterday for a quote which is when she texted me. And its very expensive. The trapping also kills them, they arent released. I feel 100% certain they are set on death to remove them and I would never consider catching them all myself to remove and release far away if the evidence of their intent wasnt so strong. I feel even if they have babies, I could ask to remove any nest from their roofs but Id have no choice but to save the ones. It hurts bad right now. I would never think if something so drastic if I didnt believe it would save their lives. If I let the very sad reality of possible squabs factor in beyond what I can do, it makes it harder to save them, There are at least 3 homes, all right next to mine, that will kill them, and I believe have been with poison bc want perfect yards and have no problem saying its bc they dont like pigeon poop. Selfish and entitled isnt rare in this country, unfortunately. 

What it will take for me to do this a big undertaking and without a rescue, which we dont have here--the last one that took pigeons lost her place--I dont know what else to do but remove them myself- Why not just stopping feeding--bc they will start their foraging in the neighbors yards. Where the husband told me its his business if he wants to shoot them. They are irrational and not calming down, trust me. This is urgent. Please if anyone knows of a city in America, in the west/southwest/northwest to midwest, that is friendly to pigeons--I would rent a trailer and drive them there to relocate them somewhere where they can be safe. Please anyone help. My neighbors are not calming down, they have proven to be insane. I will deal with them later from a legal standpoint of their threats and psychotic approach but right now the birds are in danger of their lives. Please anyone


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please join the Palomacy Group on FB. If you are not on FB, get a friend to join on your behalf. You will get much more response than on this site. All members are pigeon lovers. This site is based in the USA with plenty of members. Some might even live close to you.


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Please join the Palomacy Group on FB. If you are not on FB, get a friend to join on your behalf. You will get much more response than on this site. All members are pigeon lovers. This site is based in the USA with plenty of members. Some might even live close to you.


I will get someone to post for me or I will join fb just for this purpose. I will do that next


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

mat6-26 said:


> they start foraging in their lawns and yards and be in danger


The easier it is for them to find food in other nearby places, the faster and farther they will spread-out, reducing the concentration of birds near your neighbors.



mat6-26 said:


> I will deal with them later from a legal standpoint


Las Vegas municipal code literally defines a "wild pigeon" as a "flying rat". Don't misplace your faith in a legal system, where it doesn't belong. Forgive your neighbors and focus on what's best for the birds.

"7.04.510 - Wild pigeon.
"Wild pigeon" means any common pigeon of the species columba livia, also known as a city pigeon, rock dove, rock pigeon or *flying rat*.
(Ord. No. 6646, § 1, 10-17-18)"





Municode Library


MunicodeNEXT, the industry's leading search application with over 3,300 codes and growing!




library.municode.com


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Doves Witness said:


> The easier it is for them to find food in other nearby places, the faster and farther they will spread-out, reducing the concentration of birds near your neighbors.
> 
> 
> Las Vegas municipal code literally defines a "wild pigeon" as a "flying rat". Don't misplace your faith in a legal system, where it doesn't belong. Forgive your neighbors and focus on what's best for the birds.
> ...


There are also laws, state laws in fact, that a pellet gun is classified with any firearm. And a specific law that states you cannot shoot any animal or bird, including pigeons--shocking it says that. Unless you are hunting. Well, in case hed say he is hunting and perhaps has a license, hunting in your backyard in the suburbs, discharging a deadly weapon in your backyard, is a greater offense than feeding pigeons. 

And since he told me and I have in text their intent to shoot, this is the same as brandishing, as well. And I just found a survivor in my backyard, with a shot wound to its thigh. Fresh blood. So heres the thing with these psychos, I dont use that term casually-they are shooting them bc _they enjoy it..they are bloodthirsty psychopaths. _
bc at the FIRST contact by them, I told them I would deal with it. When theyTHREATENED to shoot them, and said they didnt care what I thought--I told them theres no need to kill when there are humane methods and I will make it my highest priority to get them caught myself and release them far away. Ive been working all day trying to catch them, all the while VULTURES are circling their roof. Yes. 

They are trigger happy psychos and there arent weeks for the pigeons to learn. They wont be alive. My only goal right now is get them securely trapped and release. They will NOT survive here long. When I get them out of here safely, I WILL deal with the very real law breaking actions. Its far beyond the feeding dispute. Im dealing with blood thirsty lunatics. It is devastating and horrendous.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. How many pigeons need to be catched and relocated? If I were you, keep the ones that are tame and you've grown fond of. Build them an aviary with a trapdoor that you can open during the day for them to go out and close up again at night. Put rings on all of them. Then they are your pets, and surely then no neighbour will dare to harm them. Then it will be a total different story. Right now these pigeons don't belong to anyone.


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marina B said:


> My heart goes out to you. How many pigeons need to be catched and relocated? If I were you, keep the ones that are tame and you've grown fond of. Build them an aviary with a trapdoor that you can open during the day for them to go out and close up again at night. Put rings on all of them. Then they are your pets, and surely then no neighbour will dare to harm them. Then it will be a total different story. Right now these pigeons don't belong to anyone.


At least 40-50. But probably more if I try to get them all. There are maybe 10-15 or so that I want to keep. It will be hard to keep them outdoors or let them fly bc in order to keep pigeons I need a license and these psychos will be so mad that Im keeping them they will report it Im sure. There are a few ideas I have, one is to buy a small lot of land in a nearby rural town where its inexpensive, but that is not immediate. And set up a giant fly area, maybe 5000 SQ ft covered and go back and forth there until we can move somewhere with land.
So to keep them now, until then I will have to keep them indoors in the basement but Im can wall off a section for them to have. It wont be ideal, but will keep them secure until we can move. Even if theyre banded, if they perch at my neighbors, which they will bc its been somewhere they are used to going, they will shoot them. Tagged or not. And to have the right of them as pets, I need the licensing. To get the license, since they were considered 'wild' I need neighbor consent. This is a horrible situ. 
I hope and pray I can get the mated pairs. I cant get nest and my God, my heart hurts over this. Knowing the young that I cant rescue bc they are on roofs I cant access. BUt if I dont take their parents out of harms way, the parents arent safe and tho one cant predict which would escape these killers and which would not, due to the neighbors aggression I need to catch them all. I am going to get on my roof tomrrow tho, it is 2 story, Im nervous but I am going to get whatever nests there and move them indoors. I saw the male of a pair looking at dusk for his mate, who I have indoors. I need to get him and whatever nest they have. Im traumatized by all this its so bad. I cant eat or hardly sleep


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

The wound of the one today that made it to my yard, it must have just happened not long before I found him


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Moving to the country sounds like a very good option. That's what we did. No neighbours!!!! Take photos of every shot pigeon you find. Take videos when they walk around with their gun and shoot. This is absolute animal cruelty.


----------



## Shaheem (7 mo ago)

I personally would have some very nasty people come pay these people a visit. Or just handle it myself and get my hands a little dirty. But that's just me. Sometimes to do the right thing you have to do the wrong thing. If they're making threats with a gun, surely you can get the police involved. If anyone goes around killing birds in my country they may well go to jail as a result. I don't know what your countries laws are on that kind of thing. If you continue feeding them you're encouraging them to flock to an area where they are going to die. Stop feeding them and discourage them from coming on your property, and if that sadly means youngsters are left behind, raise them yourself and get them soft released somewhere safe. Not out in the middle of nowhere where they're gonna be hawk food. Maybe play sounds of birds of prey on loud speakers to keep them away from you and your neighbours property. It's a little crazy but could work. If it where me. Now, I don't deal with police. But if I did, and they wouldn't help, and I wasn't the type of person to take matters into my own hands, I'd visit the nearest Mosque. We don't accept this kind of behaviour. And a lot of brothers love and keep pigeons. You might get lucky and have a bunch of brothers come knock on they're door with you, and have a word with them. Might just scare them straight. We do do that kind of thing. There's allways the chance you'l be met with some unhelpful jerk but it may well go the way I said. Worth a try anyway. Wish I could help. I'll pray for you and you're pigeon friends. Peace be with you


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

To update on the psycho neighbors, I dont talk to them and am keeping track of all theyve done and documenting things, I will see how to proceed one day. For now, my focus is the same, save and protect any innocent birds I can. The neighbors will never be satisfied as there is no peace for the wicked. They will screw up in other ways. Meantime, I took down all feeders, and cannot feed any birds any longer. Funny tho, the spilled seeds over time have grown their grains in various parts of my yard so natural forage is there for any and all birds to come naturally. There are so few left, but one day, I hope soon, we will get land somewhere and I will relocate every single one I can find that are nearby.
I had caught and released about 80% of the beautiful pigeons the day after I found this shot wounded survivor in my yard. The street is quiet and sad. I am keeping a number of them indoors that were tame and Im fond of. The 75 or so I released to an area that has some pigeons but not many, and has good forage as well as building structures/shelter options and water as well as better weather than my area. They havent returned so I think they are liking it, also I held each one and prayed for it before placing it in travel enclosure. 

Fortunately I was able to find 4 squabs after the flock was released--one I rescued from my roof, 3 others showed up in my yard, emaciated and frail. All are doing well, one little one is very fat now could use a diet!

Speaking os my gun-shot survivor--Gi Joe--here is an updated pic--he is doing well. Very sassy cheeky little guy, hes like a sly fox. I love him, so glad he recovered well. He barely has a limp now.


----------



## Shaheem (7 mo ago)

mat6-26 said:


> To update on the psycho neighbors, I dont talk to them and am keeping track of all theyve done and documenting things, I will see how to proceed one day. For now, my focus is the same, save and protect any innocent birds I can. The neighbors will never be satisfied as there is no peace for the wicked. They will screw up in other ways. Meantime, I took down all feeders, and cannot feed any birds any longer. Funny tho, the spilled seeds over time have grown their grains in various parts of my yard so natural forage is there for any and all birds to come naturally. There are so few left, but one day, I hope soon, we will get land somewhere and I will relocate every single one I can find that are nearby.
> I had caught and released about 80% of the beautiful pigeons the day after I found this shot wounded survivor in my yard. The street is quiet and sad. I am keeping a number of them indoors that were tame and Im fond of. The 75 or so I released to an area that has some pigeons but not many, and has good forage as well as building structures/shelter options and water as well as better weather than my area. They havent returned so I think they are liking it, also I held each one and prayed for it before placing it in travel enclosure.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find 4 squabs after the flock was released--one I rescued from my roof, 3 others showed up in my yard, emaciated and frail. All are doing well, one little one is very fat now could use a diet!
> ...


 the only problem with relocating them is that they could have a nest and babies somewhere other than your property that you'l be taking them away from


----------



## Shaheem (7 mo ago)

mat6-26 said:


> To update on the psycho neighbors, I dont talk to them and am keeping track of all theyve done and documenting things, I will see how to proceed one day. For now, my focus is the same, save and protect any innocent birds I can. The neighbors will never be satisfied as there is no peace for the wicked. They will screw up in other ways. Meantime, I took down all feeders, and cannot feed any birds any longer. Funny tho, the spilled seeds over time have grown their grains in various parts of my yard so natural forage is there for any and all birds to come naturally. There are so few left, but one day, I hope soon, we will get land somewhere and I will relocate every single one I can find that are nearby.
> I had caught and released about 80% of the beautiful pigeons the day after I found this shot wounded survivor in my yard. The street is quiet and sad. I am keeping a number of them indoors that were tame and Im fond of. The 75 or so I released to an area that has some pigeons but not many, and has good forage as well as building structures/shelter options and water as well as better weather than my area. They havent returned so I think they are liking it, also I held each one and prayed for it before placing it in travel enclosure.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find 4 squabs after the flock was released--one I rescued from my roof, 3 others showed up in my yard, emaciated and frail. All are doing well, one little one is very fat now could use a diet!
> ...


 somebody a couple streets away from me used to put poisen on the sidewalk by a spot where pigeons roost on a shop front, and then would put it in the gutters and on the foot path up and down half the street. I used to get this huge broom that was kept in the carpark of my appartment building and walk down the street with it and a dust pan and sweep half the dam street with it. Sweeping up all the poison and putting it in the trash. All at around midnight looking like a completely insane person, (which I probably am) And it would be out again the next night and I'd do it all again, for weeks. I allways hoped I'd catch them in the act so I could wrap that broom around their head. I had to take a few to the vet that got poisoned the poor fellas. Eventually the council sent letters out to the local residents warning them and it stopped. In the meantime I left a threatening note under the door of a kebab shop I had reason to believe where responsible, saying to stop poisoning the birds or I'll be paying them a visit, turned out it wasn't them doing it haha. They must have been quite puzzled


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Shaheem said:


> the only problem with relocating them is that they could have a nest and babies somewhere other than your property that you'l be taking them away from


Yes, well at the time there were 2 choices, hard ones. Relocate them and take that risk, or keep them and likely they'd be shot by bloodthirsty psychos--both cases a squab could lose a parent or mated one its mate. Sometimes the options are bad, period. I made one of the hardest decisions at that moment and it will never feel good but do feel it was best. My peace is my conscience that Ive done good and God will bless those birds that I released in faith for their survival. 

I was fortunate that 4 squabs showed up. One I recovered from my own high roof top, risking injury or fall as Ive never went up a ladder so high, but I knew there was at least one so I did. 
The other 3 squabs showed up to my house at separate times over a few days after. They are all doing so well. In these things we must have peace, and I have it bc I did all I could and am certain many beautiful birds are alive today bc of it.


----------



## Shaheem (7 mo ago)

mat6-26 said:


> Yes, well at the time there were 2 choices, hard ones. Relocate them and take that risk, or keep them and likely they'd be shot by bloodthirsty psychos--both cases a squab could lose a parent or mated one its mate. Sometimes the options are bad, period. I made one of the hardest decisions at that moment and it will never feel good but do feel it was best. My peace is my conscience that Ive done good and God will bless those birds that I released in faith for their survival.
> 
> I was fortunate that 4 squabs showed up. One I recovered from my own high roof top, risking injury or fall as Ive never went up a ladder so high, but I knew there was at least one so I did.
> The other 3 squabs showed up to my house at separate times over a few days after. They are all doing so well. In these things we must have peace, and I have it bc I did all I could and am certain many beautiful birds are alive today bc of it.


 I think you should have just stopped feeding them. And discouraged them from coming on your property. Squabs starving to death in their nests waiting for their parents to retern isn't a great solution


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Shaheem said:


> I think you should have just stopped feeding them. And discouraged them from coming on your property. Squabs starving to death in their nests waiting for their parents to retern isn't a great solution


Don't judge the poster. She went through hell trying to safe those pigeons. Even if not getting fed, they would have returned every day, hanging around her house waiting to be fed. Easy pickings for a horrible neighbour with a gun.


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Don't judge the poster. She went through hell trying to safe those pigeons. Even if not getting fed, they would have returned every day, hanging around her house waiting to be fed. Easy pickings for a horrible neighbour with a gun.


100% this. Thank you Marina 🕊


----------



## Shaheem (7 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Don't judge the poster. She went through hell trying to safe those pigeons. Even if not getting fed, they would have returned every day, hanging around her house waiting to be fed. Easy pickings for a horrible neighbour with a gun.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mat6-26 (Jul 12, 2021)

Marina and a couple others are the most faithful and helpful ones here. She always quickly responds to share helpful tips and knowledge that many of us are seeking. For this reason she also knows the details of our situations--which you certainly knew nothing about the hard decisions I had to make quickly on how to save about 100 birds, in short time. 

btw I never asked if you thought I did the right thing. Your comment was pointless and totally judging a decision you knew little about. I think Marina was very tactful and nice tbh.
Dont be that guy. If you love pigeons like we do, contribute and if you ever have a situation where you seek advice, this is a good resource.


----------

